# 4 new soaps - pics taken in my DIY light box



## AshleyR (Sep 28, 2009)

I made myself a DIY light box to take pictures of my soaps in. Not sure if I am quite getting the hang of it - I have two lamps on the light box with 100 watt bulbs (suuuper bright!) and the pics still turn out with a bit of a yellowy "hue". I edited the brightness in these so that the background is a bit whiter, but you can still see the "glow" from the lamps.   

If anyone has any light box tips for me (or tips for my camera - I use a Nikon D80 but don't really know much about it - I just used it on the auto setting for these) I'd really appreciate it!

Here's some of my latest soaps!

"Sweet Grass"






"Patchouli"





"Lemon & Herb"





"Cafe Au Lait" (may rename this)


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2009)

Your soaps are so nice. I love the patch one the most. I have not made my light box yet, so unfortunatly no advice. But cant wait to make the light box and try it out.


----------



## heyjude (Sep 28, 2009)

Beautiful soaps as usual, Ashley! I have the diy directions bookmarked, but haven't made the light box yet, so I'm also unable to  help.   

Just wanted to chime in about how  8)  your soaps are.

Jude


----------



## Saltysteele (Sep 28, 2009)

do you have a photoediting program, Ashley?  It is essential to have a photo with a proper white balanced finish, in addition to playing around with your camera.

Break out of the box of working with the factory settings, and play with the creative modes.  In the beginning, it's very frustrating, but it is so rewarding when the "light-bulb moment" happens 

play with your lights.  looks like the one on the right could maybe be brought more toward the camera, and looks like the one on the left could be pulled back to lessen that shadow in the front, and to create more of a shadow on the left (just because of the way your have your soaps set up)


----------



## mellowgold (Sep 28, 2009)

I can't help with the light box question..but your soaps look soooo wonderful!! I love them..especially the patchouli!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Your soap is gorgeous Ashley , very nice .

Kitn


----------



## Rosey (Sep 29, 2009)

I love the swirls, I just don't have the nack for it but I'm going to try again.

That's my fav is the swirl!


----------



## nup (Sep 29, 2009)

Ooh! The patchouli one looks perfect! Well done!


----------



## LJA (Sep 29, 2009)

Great soap, Ashley.  What did you use for the black color?  I'm having the same light box issue.


----------



## nickjuly (Sep 29, 2009)

The Cafe Au Lait is lovely. Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2009)

Beautiful soaps Ashley. They look so creamy and perfect. I love them all-- I was wondering about the black too. What colourant did you use for that? I tried Charcoal which worked pretty well but lathers gray


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone!

For the black, I used a LOT of black iron oxide. I seperated about 2 cups of my soap, added about a full tablespoon of oxide to a tbsp. or so of glycerin, then mixed it in with the 2 cups of soap.

I've also tried using charcoal, but even though I used a TON, the soap still came out grey-ish. 

Only thing with using so much oxide is that I'm finding it kind of smudges off the bar now. When I put these soaps in the light box to take the pic above, there was a black smudge on the white paper from them. Eeek!


----------



## Bnky (Sep 29, 2009)

OMgosh...those are awesome!  I love the patch and the cafe au lait.  Did you add anything to make the white so white in the patch soap or does it just look this way with the black?  They are beautiful!


----------



## AshleyR (Sep 29, 2009)

Bnky said:
			
		

> OMgosh...those are awesome!  I love the patch and the cafe au lait.  Did you add anything to make the white so white in the patch soap or does it just look this way with the black?  They are beautiful!



Thanks!

Yes, there is a wee bit of titanium dioxide in the white part to make it whiter!


----------



## Sparklebrook (Sep 29, 2009)

The patchouli one is crazy cool! The black actually is black!


----------



## honor435 (Sep 29, 2009)

nice soap pics, i love the pach, did u use liquid black? id like to try that!


----------



## Milla (Sep 29, 2009)

Your soaps are always so pretty!  Love the patchouli!


----------



## gekko62 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saltysteele said:
			
		

> do you have a photoediting program, Ashley?  It is essential to have a photo with a proper white balanced finish, in addition to playing around with your camera.
> 
> Break out of the box of working with the factory settings, and play with the creative modes.  In the beginning, it's very frustrating, but it is so rewarding when the "light-bulb moment" happens
> 
> play with your lights.  looks like the one on the right could maybe be brought more toward the camera, and looks like the one on the left could be pulled back to lessen that shadow in the front, and to create more of a shadow on the left (just because of the way your have your soaps set up)



Plus try cool daylight bulbs.We have the flouro energy efficient lites in Australia now,all the 'bulbs' are being phased out,they come in cool or warm & the warm is a yellowish light,cool is white.I find the trad bulbs throw yellow


----------



## Jody (Oct 5, 2009)

Cafe au Lait is a perfect name.  No need to rename that if you ask me : )


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Oct 5, 2009)

Try using your editing program to lighten the exposure after that go into brightness and lighten more, then finally see if adjusting the contrast helps a bit.

Also, are you using your flash? I don't most of the time and it seems to work better. White bulbs also help keep the yellowing down.

Your soaps are just beautiful btw


----------



## amanda131 (Oct 14, 2009)

It's the bulbs you're using. You need white bulbs.


----------



## BakingNana (Oct 15, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!  And I agree, no need to rename the Cafe au Lait.  Perfect.  Don't know a thing about lighting, but I like the photos' warm lighting.


----------



## pepperi27 (Oct 15, 2009)

Ashley I so want that cafe au lait soap!! Looks absolutely divine! For the lighting I would also play with the wattage. My mom bought me a photo box but mine came with these sheer color thingys lol to attach to front of lightbulb cover to change the look. Anyway now I just use the box, I bought a white posterboard cut it to the width of my photobox and there is my white background.


----------



## pink-north (Oct 15, 2009)

The patch soap is totally awesome 8) ! I like the lighting in the light box too.


----------

